# 10/22 not consistant



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you give me a reason as to why I cannot get my 10/22 stainless to remain accurate. I've changed scopes twice & it still goes out of target after a good group. Once the scope mount came loose but that is fixed now. Once the screw that holds the barrel to the stock came loose. I hope that is fixed. If you have any ideas why the 10/22 will not stay consistant please let me know.

Thank you,
Fred


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it just not staying sighted in between outings or is it impossible to get sighted in period? Also, is the gun new? I noticed when I got my 17hmr with a stainless barrel that it took a while to break the barrel in to it would hold a good group. I think my dad and I went through 8 boxes of shells before we finally got the thing to stay in the same general region and another 5 after that to pull the grouping in tight and keep it there.


----------



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

I've shot at least 500 rounds. The group is ok then gets erratic. I was using Thunderbolt LR. I then switched to CCI Mini Mags. Eight out of Ten in the Bull. I guess that is my new ammo. I wish I could buy them somewhere a little cheaper. SportsmanGuide about a nickle apiece.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Is it the carbine model with the barrel band??? If so throw the band away and I bet your groups get better. If not make sure the barrel is floated. Take a look and make sure everything is tight, even if you have already checked it. It can't hurt to check again. 10/22's aren't really known for their accuracy out of the box.

Matt


----------



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

It is not the carbine but the screw that holds the barrel to the stock has loosened several times. I've never had this happen before. I thought I had it really tight but it comes loose anyway.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

is the rifle new or used ???


----------



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

It is brand new. I still cannot be leave the difference of the two brands of shells. I knew CCI Mini's where very good but I thought the Thunderbolts were OK. I'm really starting to get a tight pattern with the CCIs. Ive probably shot about 1000 rounds so far. My Marlin 60 stainless will still beat it though & the screw stays tight also. I like the way the Marlin loads but I like the way the 10/22 is built.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well there could well be a lot of answers to your problems.

1st and foremost all .22's are different and very ammo sensative. I have seen 3 identical .22's and none of them shoot the best with the same brand & type of ammo. In my experience Remington Thunderbolts are probably the worst cheap ammo in regards to accuracy, and they tend to be really dirty also. I have had much better results with CCI Blazers of the cheaper brands & types of ammo.

2nd if you have shot 1000 rounds one of my first questions would be was the barrel cleaned before you ever fired the gun? Yeah I know I have heard the claimes that a .22 LR never needs to be cleaned and most .22's shoot better dirty than clean. Well as a Rimfire Bench Rest Shooter I can tell you that YES some .22's do not shoot their best until after a few rounds have been fired down the tube to "SEASON" in the barrel with the lube on that particular ammo. I also know that the first few rounds down the tube are very important and that the barrel should be cleaned before ever shooting it to remove any unwanted debris from the factory (even though it may look clean). I nornally thoroughly clean the bore of a new .22, and then hand lap (polish) the bore with Flitz Bore Polish to remove any slight burrs in the bore.

3rd if you switch from one brand & type of ammo to another at times it may take up to 25 shots or more before the new ammo will group to it's potential. The reason for this the different lubes used on the various brands & types of .22 LR ammo, and it may take a few rounds to get the barrel coated with the new lube in order for that ammo to shoot it's best.

4th I would take the barreled action out of the stock and look really close at the inside of the stock. There may be a chip in the stock, or an uneven area in which the action is not sitting in the stock the way it should causing the screw to come loose. Yes it may be as simple as that.

5th what scope are you using and at what ranges are you shooting? It could be if you are using a Centerfire Rifle Scope that is set to eliminate parallax at 100 yards that you are experiencing parallax at reduced distances. Do this test, set you rifle on a secure rest of some sorts with the crosshairs aligned on target. Without touching the Rifle look through the scope and move your eye up / down & left / right behind the eye piece of the scope. If you crosshairs appear to move as you move your eye you are experiencing PARALLAX. This is quite common when using a Rifle Scope on a Rimfire at distances less than 100 yards (the distance at which more Rifle Scopes are set to be parallax free).

.22 LR Rifles and Handguns are a pure joy to own and shoot but the one thing they all have in common is that each and every one is a law unto itself as to what and how they are going to shoot.

Good luck with the Rifle.

Larry


----------



## fcremc (Jul 5, 2007)

I did clean the rifle before I shot & each time after. I shot today & it stayed tight. Time will tell. The first scope was from SprtmansGuide. The one on there now is from Bass Pro. It is a Bushnell® Sportsman® .22 Rimfire Scope - 3-9x32mm - Matte. I was really having a hard time finding a good 3X9 scope. If you have a suggestion I'd be really grateful. I'll try all you suggestions & thanks.

Thank you,
Fred.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I personally like a Scope with an Adjustable Objective so I can dial out and eliminate Parallax at any distance I might be shooting. The way I look at it is this, Rimfires are for shooting little things be in small game hunting or small varminting, and I therefore feel the most accuracy obtained the better.

If you have a Bushnell Rimfire Scope it should be set to be parallax free at 50 yards, and as such should be OK provided the scope is clear and stays adjusted to suit your needs. In optics you usually get what you pay for and I have seen some of the really cheap scopes that weren't precise enough to even get them sighted in.

At our Club we have a handful of Savage Rimfire .22 LR Rifles for the youth shooters to use. Several years ago I contacted Simmons and we obtained Simmon's Model 1022T 22 Mag Series Rimfire Scopes. These have been a really good scope and will eliminate parallax via the Adjustable Objective down to 10 yards. Simmons has changed their entire scope line so I am not sure if this scope is still available or not.

Larry


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

fcremc said:


> It is brand new. I still cannot be leave the difference of the two brands of shells. I knew CCI Mini's where very good but I thought the Thunderbolts were OK. I'm really starting to get a tight pattern with the CCIs. Ive probably shot about 1000 rounds so far. My Marlin 60 stainless will still beat it though & the screw stays tight also. I like the way the Marlin loads but I like the way the 10/22 is built.
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred


I took a short tour through CCI's production facility last week when I interviewed for a job there. I was very impressed. They do a great job with their ammo.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

iwantabuggy said:


> I took a short tour through CCI's production facility last week when I interviewed for a job there. I was very impressed. They do a great job with their ammo.


I bet that was quite an experience. Hope you get the job you want.

Larry


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

All of my 10-22's seem to shoot their best with some of the most expensive .22 ammo (CCI velocitor). At $5 a box, it's one of those good news/bad news deals. Starting with a clean, smooth barrel is excellent advice. After a box or two, you should be ready to start shooting for group size. As with any rifle, you'll see the best results with a relatively cool barrel, so take your time.
I recently purchased a dedicated rimfire scope. It's the Scheel's brand, 4-12 variable and has an adjustable objective. It is very clear right to the edges and I have been able to shoot some "minute of gopher" ten round groups. At $150, it seems to be a good unit. Good shooting, Burl


----------

